# Biden Speech vs. Trump Speech



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

What is the difference between a Joe Biden speech and a Donald Trump speech?

When Biden is speaking you wonder when he's going to have had a stroke.

When Trump is speaking you wonder when you're going to have a stroke.


----------

